# Bathtub Drain Assembly Install When No Access?



## YerDugliness (Jun 2, 2008)

You can buy a tub that has a removable front panel.....thereby gaining access for your installation tasks.

Dugly


----------



## thebigsee (Jul 27, 2009)

YerDugliness said:


> You can buy a tub that has a removable front panel.....thereby gaining access for your installation tasks.
> 
> Dugly


I wish I could! I can only use a narrow tub because the alcove is exactly 30" wide stud to stud. I could only find one tub (Performa by Sterling) that fits, and it doesn't have an access panel!

Thanks though.


----------



## plumbdoc (Dec 24, 2009)

you are gonna have to build the waste and overflow out of ABS or PVC on the tub then after glue sets pull it off of tub then set trap in the ground for the waste and overflow and last thing you do is set the tub back in and reconnect drain and overflow.:yes: A lot easier said than done.


----------



## thebigsee (Jul 27, 2009)

plumbdoc said:


> you are gonna have to build the waste and overflow out of ABS or PVC on the tub then after glue sets pull it off of tub then set trap in the ground for the waste and overflow and last thing you do is set the tub back in and reconnect drain and overflow.:yes: A lot easier said than done.


Can I use compression fittings at all since it will be inaccessible? Or does it all have to be glued?


----------



## plumbdoc (Dec 24, 2009)

It should all be glued because it is not accessible. Compression fittings tend to leak eventualy and you will be unable to reach it to replace gasket/ferrule.


----------

